# My new Chocolate Van De Bossche pair :-)



## Comriest (May 16, 2011)




----------



## Bezz (Dec 12, 2008)

Nice looking birds.
Are they related, Brother x Sister; Halfbrother x Halfsister ???

Bezz


----------



## Comriest (May 16, 2011)

No they are non-related, as far as the pedigrees show.

Meena


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Very nice looking Indigos* GEORGE


----------



## OldStrain (Jan 25, 2011)

Great looking Birds in color and type.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Beautiful recessive reds!


----------



## UssChicago1 (Mar 7, 2011)

Cool  ! I love the color !


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

Excellent birds......are u basically from india ?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

They look chocolately delicious! 


...seriously, they are pretty.


----------



## Comriest (May 16, 2011)

Thanks guys  always wanted a chocolate from a kid and now I have two ) 

I'm born and bred in the good old united kingdom!


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Red Velvet Indigos note the blueish head and the blueish underside of the first bird, in the first picture,(cock). This is why I love Indigo. I am trying to get that color into my American Show Racers I come close but have not got any that good.* GEORGE


----------



## PigeonVilla (Dec 8, 2010)

Love your new birds ,hope they breed you a great little flock of colorful birds there .Do you have any pictures of the inside of your loft on a bigger scale too just curious ?"


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

george simon said:


> *Red Velvet Indigos note the blueish head and the blueish underside of the first bird, in the first picture,(cock). This is why I love Indigo. I am trying to get that color into my American Show Racers I come close but have not got any that good.* GEORGE


I figured they were RRs with blue leaking through. I assumed that since they had red flights, they'd be RR. So these are ash-red indigos? I didn't know it colored the flights that much.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

MaryOfExeter said:


> I figured they were RRs with blue leaking through. I assumed that since they had red flights, they'd be RR. So these are ash-red indigos? I didn't know it colored the flights that much.


*Hi Becky, Well I have been looking at these birds for the last hour. I am working with an old DESK TOP PC and a very small screen which makes things differcult, for my old eyes. While I feel there is Indigo here I have to say that there may be Recessive Red or the Smoky gene at work here. The bird up front which I think is the cock has a light beak and in the second picture shows a white toe nail this could be Smoky at work. Will need to take a good look at my red mimics to see if any show a light beak,I don't think so but I must look to be sure. I sure like the color of these birds, Would love to get that into my ASR's* GEORGE


----------



## Bezz (Dec 12, 2008)

Comriest said:


> No they are non-related, as far as the pedigrees show.
> 
> Meena


Thanks! 
So they are not related in the pedigrees, not even to the grandparents?

Bezz


----------



## fantaillover100 (Jan 21, 2011)

I love that colour they a nice looking birds


----------



## Comriest (May 16, 2011)

Thanks guys. I'm going to get the big camera out in a bit and take some better pics of these two, and my loft. They are not related in any way at all and that's why I picked them. Their history shows lots of different colours from chequers to reds so no guarantee of same colour babies. Over here in the UK the colour is always referred to as "chocolate" but I do like indigo better. Their backs are purple / blue, I shall try and capture it all photographically and post later.

And yes he reckons he's the business but he's only a yearling with his first mate  they paired up the same day they arrived and were on eggs within 8 days! I have swapped for pot eggs as they will be too late for me now, will have to see next year what colours they will throw.

Pics to follow later on.

Meena


----------



## Comriest (May 16, 2011)

*More pics*


----------



## Comriest (May 16, 2011)

*And more pics*


----------



## Comriest (May 16, 2011)

*Plus loft*


----------



## Comriest (May 16, 2011)

*plus more*


----------



## Comriest (May 16, 2011)

*Jules Sevari Cock*


----------



## blacksheep (May 8, 2010)

Would it be rude to ask you roughly how much you purchased this pair for? If it is rude, don't respond.


----------



## blacksheep (May 8, 2010)

Beautiful. By far, the best looking loft I have seen.


----------



## Comriest (May 16, 2011)

Thank you for your comments blacksheep  I bought the cock for £150 and the hen for £90 British pounds. I love them so worth every penny )


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

Excellent loft and birds ..........thanks for sharing


----------



## rpalmer (Mar 10, 2011)

Comriest said:


>


I really can not say which looks better, your birds pictured here or your fantastic looking loft. I wish you all the best in the future. I doubt you will need any "luck" .


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

Comriest said:


>


*Hi COMTIEST,Thank you so much for posting this last group of pictures, I must change my opinon these birds are not Indigos but in fact are recessives reds and realy very very nices birds.Your loft is realy very nice.One thing I must point out,the cock bird shows one white feather so don't be supprised if the young show some white. This is common with recessive reds.Good luck with your birds and racing them.* GEORGE


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

lovely all around!... I wish your loft was at my house..


----------



## hankabus (Dec 3, 2009)

wow very very nice.. I absolutely love your birds and your setup. nicest loft i've seen. and omg the Jules Sevari is one of the nicest looking birds i've seen. beautiful!!

regards
Hank


----------



## Comriest (May 16, 2011)

Thanks for all the comments guys, most unexpected! I bought all these bird because I want a little flying out flock full of colour! I'm not breeding off the reds this year but will have three rounds next year for racing and you can bet that if I lovely colour one appears I will be keeping it for my flying out "pets". For anyone more interested in the colour and the accestrial history of the cock I have copied the pedigree below so you can see. Not sure where the hen's is........hum......where did I file it!!


----------



## Comriest (May 16, 2011)

hankabus said:


> wow very very nice.. I absolutely love your birds and your setup. nicest loft i've seen. and omg the Jules Sevari is one of the nicest looking birds i've seen. beautiful!!
> 
> regards
> Hank


Thanks Hank.........i'm still in awe of these beautiful birds


----------



## Comriest (May 16, 2011)

spirit wings said:


> lovely all around!... I wish your loft was at my house..


Not bad for ebay heh


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Comriest said:


> Not bad for ebay heh


what is from ebay... the loft?..


----------



## Comriest (May 16, 2011)

spirit wings said:


> what is from ebay... the loft?..


Yes the loft, think you'd be had up for selling livestock on eBay lol :-o


----------



## sport14692 (Jan 3, 2011)

That is a nice color


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Well I'm glad you like the color cause if you pair them together, all the babies will look like them  Nice pedigree!


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Very nice loft! As I understand it in England you can buy pre-made loft? And it requires permit to put a loft in the yard? Or would that be in only certain areas?


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

They do look ressesive. BUT POOR caring blue. a problem in a few breeds That takes work getting the color depth back IF you want the color. The white I would not worry so much as some ressisve reds will get a few white feathers age they age. Even some reall good colored reds. A good color is the rich chesnut color all over for rassesive reds. As you breed them you can 1 work on color depth 2 work on racing quality. BUT they are good lookiung birds And your loft is a good looking loft ENJOY them.


----------



## loonecho (Feb 25, 2010)

MaryOfExeter said:


> I figured they were RRs with blue leaking through. I assumed that since they had red flights, they'd be RR. So these are ash-red indigos? I didn't know it colored the flights that much.


On my monitor I am also seeing a black subterminal tail bar in the first picture. To me, that would tend to eliminate Indigo. I think you're right Becky. I would call them Recessive Reds.

Jim


----------



## M Kurps (Mar 19, 2009)

*chocolate splash*

I would definitely agree both the birds and loft are looking great. About the color, I always considered this bird as Chocolate, (chocolate splash that is).
Kurps


----------



## Comriest (May 16, 2011)

*Well I decided to breed my chocolate pair and here's the babies at 11 days!*


----------



## jeff houghton (Jul 17, 2010)

Comriest said:


> Thanks guys  always wanted a chocolate from a kid and now I have two )
> 
> I'm born and bred in the good old united kingdom!


Got to get myself a pair of them, nice birds fella.


----------



## Comriest (May 16, 2011)

Thanks Jeff, and I may be better descibed as a "felless" lol ;-)

Maybe a should post a pic of myself in the "what we look like section"!

How's the yb preps going?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Cute babies!


----------

